# Mail order wine De Negoce



## wood1954 (Dec 9, 2020)

I forget who posted it but I saw a comment about De Negoce wines. It seemed like worth a try. He buys bulk wine bottles and sells it to his email subscriber. So I bought a case of Zinfandel for $8 a bottle, he (De Negoce) said the winery sells it for $30 a bottle. I’m currently drinking a glass, it tastes like an $8 bottle of wine. Light on tannin, acid is pretty mellow, no off taste not much flavor tho. De Negoce says to wait 1-2 months for the bottle shock to wear off. I think another year or so and the acid and alcohol will balance better.
i will keep an eye out for a nice cabernet Sauvignon in one of his emails. I think this will be a good way to build up my cellar because my Marquette just isn’t what I hoped for. 
Ok, after the bottle has been opened for a while the wine is much better, three glasses later I give a thumbs up. My wife really liked.


----------

